# I'm Pulley Confused



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

The GTO Restoration Guide lists the fan/water pump pulley for a 1965 GTO with A/C and P/S as part number 9781739. I ordered this part and the person doing the restoration tells me the front pulley groove is 3/8 not 1/2 as the Guide specifies, and the front part of the pulley is smaller than the rear. As best I can tell, the front pulley section is for the A/C.

I've looked at lots of engines online and can't find an example of my setup with a close enough pic to see if there is a difference in belt sizes. I've seen engines where both belt grooves are even, and both belts are the same size. I've also gone through the Detroit Iron CD that has the GTO factory manuals and can't find anything specific about the groove widths. 

The more research I do, the more confused I become. Would appreciate any advice, and thanks to those who shared their knowledge and have responded to my other posts.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking through the parts book these pages may assist you with belt specs to help sort out belt sizes...
Cheers


----------

